# Think Before You Shave



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm going to think twice before I ever again pick up a Gillette razor. Consider two stories in the news which appeared this week. One says the parent company of Gillette, Proctor & Gamble, is going to move jobs from Massachusetts down to Mexico and Poland while the second says Proctor & Gamble in now enjoying record profits, up from $2.27 billion last year to $3.02 billion this year. The stories mask the job losses with words talking about a brand new facility in South Boston (which will employ fewer people) and the parent company just closing out the leased site at Devens. None the less it means job losses for Massachusetts and other American workers.
This to me is just one more example of American business leaders dumping American workers at the expense of the American economy in general while they enjoy their ever-increasing income on the international playground.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This thread should somehow lead into a thread listing the companies that should be on The banned list. After reading the one the other day about Tyson I started thinking maybe it might make a difference however small, thats how an avalance starts, any interest..


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

In all fairness we cannot just blame Obama or Democrats for that matter. These guys all run together. For example Vice President Dick Cheney served on the board of directors for P&G from 1993 until 2000. Millions of dollars of business was diverted to the Pentagon for the corporation. While they save money by dumping American workers the salaries of the CEO and other executives were raised. On paper the "salary" is listed at only $1.7 million for the last three years for CEO Alan Lafley but the total amount of compensation he collected has risen from only $25.14 million in 2006 to only $27.74 million this year. Other executives enjoy similar bumps. The $1.7 million dollar salary can always be referred to by this guy while he adds the words "plus other compensation." This is a game they all play as "other compensation" is totally confusing to us low paid workers and also comes in handy when doing the taxes.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

One word. Polaroid. One reason why I will never trust any pension but a government pension.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

UNfortunately I think if you want a "only American" product,the only way thats gonna happen nowadays is if you grow your own vegitables and bowhunt. There just isnt anything left thats totally ours, even if its manufactured here the parts come from elsewhere or the company is foreign owned and/or controlled. ITs the fault of both parties


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Does this mean I can grow a goatee "for medical reasons" and not get yelled at by the brass?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

2-Delta said:


> Does this mean I can grow a goatee "for medical reasons" and not get yelled at by the brass?


Do it!!! you'll find out...


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Does this mean that during Pats games the stadium will be selling refried beans and Dos XX beer instead of Miller and hot dogs??


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

Does anybody remember:

"To look sharp every time you shave,
To feel sharp and be on the ball,
To be sharp, Use Gillette Blue Blades,
It's the quickest, slickest shave of all!"


----------

